# X trail will crank but no start



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

OK here is my story i have a 2005 xtrail for years which i love this vehicle never gave me any trouble until just recent. It started with a code of P0011 so i researched and found this may be the VVT Solenoid so i changed this first cleared my codes but it came back. So i had also read another possibility is the cam / crankshaft sensors so i ordered the OEM kit of both sensors. Today i changed them both for the hell of it i did the cam first as it is easier i started the car it started right up but then idled rough, so it put the old sensor back in and then it would not even start until it set for awhile but then still ran rough, "The car ran fine before i changed anything it just had the error code"
So then i thought well maybe it is the crank sensor so i changed it out with the new oem part and put the new oem cam one in also and now it will crank and crank but no start and has a P0340 code which says it is the camshaft position sensor which is new and the original will not work either 
Does anyone have any ideas or suggestion???
I will be checking the connector tomorrow but i think it was fine other than that i am currently stumped
Thanks for any help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kas72 said:


> OK here is my story i have a 2005 xtrail for years which i love this vehicle never gave me any trouble until just recent. It started with a code of P0011 so i researched and found this may be the VVT Solenoid so i changed this first cleared my codes but it came back. So i had also read another possibility is the cam / crankshaft sensors so i ordered the OEM kit of both sensors. Today i changed them both for the hell of it i did the cam first as it is easier i started the car it started right up but then idled rough, so it put the old sensor back in and then it would not even start until it set for awhile but then still ran rough, "The car ran fine before i changed anything it just had the error code"
> So then i thought well maybe it is the crank sensor so i changed it out with the new oem part and put the new oem cam one in also and now it will crank and crank but no start and has a P0340 code which says it is the camshaft position sensor which is new and the original will not work either
> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestion???
> I will be checking the connector tomorrow but i think it was fine other than that i am currently stumped
> Thanks for any help


You could possibly be having a problem with the charging system. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!

A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating.

Another thing to inspect are the engine harness ground points, especially the ground connectors on the engine block. Insure that they are clean (no oxidation) and that they are tight.


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

rogoman said:


> You could possibly be having a problem with the charging system. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!
> 
> A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec, and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. If a vehicle is not charging properly and the battery is good, the first thing to do is to turn the ignition switch to the "ON" position without starting the engine and make sure the charging system warning light is operating.


What is getting me is that before i did anything the car started and ran fine it just had the check engine light on with a P0011 code after i replaced the sensors that code is gone and it now has the P0340 with the no start condition, i will however check the battery the alternator i will check if it randomly starts


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

ok just discovered if i unplug the cps sensor it will start and idle fine it will not start with the ne or original sensor in and plugged in


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

what if you try a battery cable reset? I replaced both my crank and cam sensors about 2 years ago. I posted about it here on this forum if you wish to do a forum search. I installed two new oem sensors. I had to remove and reinstall one immediately as i believe i did not seat the sensor correctly. So after i did that, i was having some issues with the engine turning over. A friend suggested i try the simple battery cable reset and it seemed to work fine right after i did that. I give you the info and you can decide if that is what's needed for your current issue. Battery Cable Reset - Automotive Service Professional


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

and a bit more info... How to Clear OBD2 Codes Without a Scanner


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> what if you try a battery cable reset? I replaced both my crank and cam sensors about 2 years ago. I posted about it here on this forum if you wish to do a forum search. I installed two new oem sensors. I had to remove and reinstall one immediately as i believe i did not seat the sensor correctly. So after i did that, i was having some issues with the engine turning over. A friend suggested i try the simple battery cable reset and it seemed to work fine right after i did that. I give you the info and you can decide if that is what's needed for your current issue. Battery Cable Reset - Automotive Service Professional


i will give it a go always worth a try


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> and a bit more info... How to Clear OBD2 Codes Without a Scanner


thanks for the info i have an obII scanner


----------



## kas72 (Jan 5, 2017)

No g on the battery reset it has my mind blown as it will start and run fine with that one sensor (camshaft) disconnected. took it out 3 km ran fine didnt want to go to far yet lol. Just weird that it ran fine before i changed these but i was getting tired of seeing the check engine light


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kas72 said:


> No g on the battery reset it has my mind blown as it will start and run fine with that one sensor (camshaft) disconnected. took it out 3 km ran fine didnt want to go to far yet lol. Just weird that it ran fine before i changed these but i was getting tired of seeing the check engine light


Another thing to inspect are the engine harness ground points, especially the ground connectors on the engine block. Insure that they are clean (no oxidation) and that they are tight. Here's a picture:











Here's a web site where they talk about a bad alternator causing the P0340 code:






The infamous P0340: Camshaft Position Sensor Fault but with no symptoms of one - Page 2 - NASIOC


Page 2- The infamous P0340: Camshaft Position Sensor Fault but with no symptoms of one Factory 2.0L Turbo Powertrain (EJ Series Factory 2.0L Turbo)



forums.nasioc.com


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

recheck if you have not already the installation of the cam/crank sensors. As i mentioned, my cam shaft sensor had to be removed and reinstalled because i personally did not install it so it sat correctly or the plug wire was not perfectly connected. Also, keep in mind that even a brand new oem cam/crank sensor may be faulty to begin with. It happens. 
What causes code p0340?
Some of the common *causes* of Diagnostic Trouble *Code P0340* include camshaft position sensor circuit wiring that is broken, shorted, or corroded; a camshaft position sensor circuit connector that is broken, shorted, or corroded; a faulty camshaft position sensor; a...

*Car Advice on Topics Related To P0340 | YourMechanic Advice*
www.yourmechanic.com › advice › tag › p0340



Search for: What causes code p0340?


----------



## Reubard (May 3, 2020)

kas72 said:


> OK here is my story i have a 2005 xtrail for years which i love this vehicle never gave me any trouble until just recent. It started with a code of P0011 so i researched and found this may be the VVT Solenoid so i changed this first cleared my codes but it came back. So i had also read another possibility is the cam / crankshaft sensors so i ordered the OEM kit of both sensors. Today i changed them both for the hell of it i did the cam first as it is easier i started the car it started right up but then idled rough, so it put the old sensor back in and then it would not even start until it set for awhile but then still ran rough, "The car ran fine before i changed anything it just had the error code"
> So then i thought well maybe it is the crank sensor so i changed it out with the new oem part and put the new oem cam one in also and now it will crank and crank but no start and has a P0340 code which says it is the camshaft position sensor which is new and the original will not work either
> Does anyone have any ideas or suggestion???
> I will be checking the connector tomorrow but i think it was fine other than that i am currently stumped
> Thanks for any help


Hey my 2004 xtrail has just hit 146000ks and this Same problem came up. Have changed the sensors but still Only fires up on the second try. Am going to try a few other things but please let me know how you if you find the solution


----------

